# [Wet Thumb Forum]-glass top hinges and back flanges?



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

I've never run across these at a store, and Big Al's doesn't seem to list them. Any idea what these are called officially, or if there is a viable DIY option?


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

I've never run across these at a store, and Big Al's doesn't seem to list them. Any idea what these are called officially, or if there is a viable DIY option?


----------



## Margolis (Sep 22, 2004)

you should be able to find them at your lfs. Just be sure you get the right size. Various manufacturers use different thickness of glass, so a hinge that works on one brand may not work on another.

anyway, here is a link to backstrips and hinges from all-glass http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3790&Ntt=hinge&Ntk=All&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------



## Jeremy S (Apr 9, 2006)

If you have an All-Glass Versa-Top you can order them directly from All-Glass by calling 1-800-255-4527. All-Glass calls the hinges “Super-Flex Hinge” and the backing “Clear Vinyl Back Strip”. HTH.


----------



## imported_29gallonsteve (Jun 26, 2003)

Here's another option...

http://www.craftics.com/cp000008.htm


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

They DIY method is running a big fat bead of silicon at the seam of the twoo pieces of glass. It's flexible enough to make a good hinge. Note that the bead goes along the edge of the seam, not between it.


----------



## TortoiseBoy (Dec 30, 2004)

We used to do the bead of silicone trick back in the day when I worked at the LFS. To dress it up a little, we would run tape about a half inch from the place where the two pieces of glass would touch. One piece of tape for each piece of glass. With the two pieces of glass touching, we would then drop the bead right over the crack. Next, we would take our index and middle finger and run them down the bead so that is made a little "peak" over the crack and tapered off toward each piece of tape. Last, before the silicone was dry, we would take the tape off. The result was a hinge that looked fairly decent because of the straight line provided by the tape. The hinge worked really well, too. It would last for six months to a year and then we would just razor blade it off and do it again. Easy and attractive.

TB


----------

